# Best in Show at Rowan County Fair



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We attended a pretty competitive show this weekend (250) goats
Under judge Barbara Norcross
SGCH One Fine Acre Clarabelle 2*M was Best of Breed
One Fine Acre Almond Joy was Grand Champion Jr Doe and Best Jr Doe in Show
For a Nigerian breeder any time you get a BIS purple rosette it was a good show


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats!!! They are gorgeous


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Wow! Congrats! That is awesome!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

YOu have gorgeous Nigies!!!!!!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone
I think we are going to sell her
It's funny this judge is consistent in what she likes
She picked Joy's full sister as BIS 2 years ago in another show
And that's why we may sell her
We basically have the same goat and she isn't our best
Would be willing to sell her bred
We have a number of good bucks that would be an option
So if you know anyone in the area


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

She looks very nice! Do you still have her dam as well?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

ArborGoats said:


> She looks very nice! Do you still have her dam as well?


Yes.

This is her dam.









And this is her sister when she was Jr. 2 years ago. She has freshened twice now.


----------

